# HGH questions for a true newb.



## Hollywood72 (Aug 12, 2012)

I just ordered a kit of Rips that should be here next week. I need step by step instructions. 

I've ordered the water and the slin pins. 

How do I mix it? How much do I mix at a time? How long does it last once mixed?
How many IU's does someone take for
A) weight loss
B) anti-aging
C) muscle growth
When do you take it? Time of day? On an empty stomach? When can you eat after it's taken?
I've never used slin pins, are IU's marked on the syringes?

I'll probably think of more questions but feel free to add more about the process if I left it out.


----------



## Zeek (Aug 12, 2012)

lets discuss the mixing first.

 I am assuming riptropins and 10iu vials 

 Draw in 1cc of the bac water in a regular syringe. Stick the needle and old the vial in such a way that the water runs down the side of the vial and does not splash directly on the hgh. Since rips have such a strong vac you will hold the plunger to ease the rate at which the water squirts in.

 Once you have the 1ml of water in the 10iu gh vial set it down for aminute. then pick it up and gently swirl it around and then sit it back down. Repeat as often as necessary till the gh fully diolves.

 For injecting use a 100 unit (1ml)  insulin syringe. Draw out to the number 20 mark for 2iu  40 for 4iu etc etc.

 Now for your questions

A)  2iu of high quality gh or 3-4 of the lesser brands

B)  1.5 iu of the quality or 3 iu of others

C) 4-5 iu of quality or 8-10 of others


----------



## OCDude (Aug 12, 2012)

Nice! This is what I was wondering as well. EZ can you also talk through the bennies and sides?
How long should you run this (or is it on going therapy type thing)?


----------



## grind4it (Aug 13, 2012)

Heres my two cents. In your post you said "I just ordered a kit of Rips". Order more. To really see the benefits of GH you need to committ to several months. IMO, 6+.

The sides I have had with the rips are mild CTS, some bloating and joint pain. All of this has occurred because of two reasons. 1) Rips are AWESOME; this is not some low doses knock off. They are the real deal and must be treated with respect. 2) me trying to spike too much too fast (not pyramiding up and down).
When I run 3iu or less, personally I have no sides to speak of.

Zeek has a great therory about constantly changing the doses, days on, injection times and other variables. I have been following this method and investing in on going blood testing and I can honestly tell you that my GH/blood levels are as good now as they where when I started this run back in April/May.

Pyramid up. IMO, I would start with 2iu and after a couple of weeks go up an 1iu. If you get sides back off for a week or two and try to up it again. Personally, I have to pyramid down or I get CTS sides that take 7-8 days before I'm not in total pain.

Good luck bro, 
Grind


----------



## Zeek (Aug 13, 2012)

Great advice Grind!!


----------



## Hollywood72 (Aug 13, 2012)

Thanks!!!

I guess I was thinking a kit will last longer. Damn, now I need another approval from the mrs. 

I'm probably only going to do 2-3 IU's 5 times a week.


----------



## grind4it (Aug 13, 2012)

Thanks brother. You've taught me alot 



Ezekiel said:


> Great advice Grind!!


----------



## Illtemper (Aug 13, 2012)

Just wondering,,   what if you blast the bac water into the vial and right into the gh powder, what will happen that you have to just spray it on the side so it mixes easily??


----------



## cranium85 (Aug 13, 2012)

I'm with grind start at 2 iu. I started at 1 only did it for three days tho. 2 is a solid starting dose. I'm three weeks in and feel great. Love these rips and I pray they stay consistently good. They are the moist potent gh you can get right now.

How long do you guys think these rips will last for?


----------



## JOMO (Aug 13, 2012)

Did not mean to dislike that hollywood! Sorry.


----------



## Zeek (Aug 13, 2012)

Illtemper said:


> Just wondering,,   what if you blast the bac water into the vial and right into the gh powder, what will happen that you have to just spray it on the side so it mixes easily??



 my bet is absolutely nothing happens to negatively impact that hgh but I have been doing it this way for a long time thinking gh is a fragile substance when in reality is a tough little shit that can survive much more than we think!


----------



## Hollywood72 (Aug 18, 2012)

When is the best time to inject GH? E
Empty stomach? Before workout? After workout? After eating? Etc.


----------



## cranium85 (Aug 18, 2012)

Hollywood I'm not a expert with HGH, but honestly, from what I've read I don't think it matters much. I think it was seek who wrote not to long back that its a myth that you can't eat after dosing and that it has to be done on an empty stomach ect. Ect.

Maybe Seek or one of the more experienced HGH guys could chime in here. I do mine in the morning because HGH levels are lowest in the morning upon waking. I wouldn't do it at night or before bed personally because they are highest in the middle of the night when your in rem sleep.


----------



## DF (Aug 19, 2012)

Hollywood72 said:


> When is the best time to inject GH? E
> Empty stomach? Before workout? After workout? After eating? Etc.



If you want fat burning inject first thing in the morning on an empty stomach then do your cardio.


----------



## Hollywood72 (Aug 19, 2012)

Thanks for the responses. I'm probably going to start Monday.


----------



## SHRUGS (Aug 20, 2012)

Dfeaton said:


> If you want fat burning inject first thing in the morning on an empty stomach then do your cardio.



Bout time somebody just said it. Thanks D. You can also do 3ius daily 3x 1iu split 6hrs apart. Like 1iu 6am, noon, 6pm. But I've heard the cts gets bad with that protocol. If using a high quality such as Rips of course.


----------



## SHRUGS (Aug 20, 2012)

And hey Hollywood, GO SOONERS BROTHER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Boomer Sooner Boomer Sooner Baby!!!!!!!! We're goin back to the national championship AGAIN this year!!!!!! Bobby Stoops coach of the year.........


----------

